# house in Florida



## Laura Zone 5

http://www.zillow.com/homes/for_sal....250916,29.895425,-88.060913_rect/8_zm/0_mmm/

I can't tell if it's a 'stick built home' or a manufactured home?

The photo of the back porch, has me concerned....the 'mold' growing on the side of the house?
Is that 'normal' for florida?

http://www.zillow.com/homes/for_sal...4.486237,29.62719,-86.296234_rect/8_zm/0_mmm/

I really like this one


----------



## willow_girl

#1, I'm gonna say "stick built," as most mobiles have "cathedral ceilings."


----------



## farmrbrown

Probably stick. The length of the eaves is also a good clue. The longer the length, the more money spent. Mobile homes have virtually no eaves at all.
And yes, mold and mildew is normal in Florida, it's a swamp. You're going to find it's more often a type of algae growing, but it's all the same to most people.
With that many unoccupied foreclosures, in that hot and humid climate, you're going to find lots of Florida's flora and fauna around, lol.


----------



## vicker

It looks manufactured to me, going by the layout, joints in the end walls, and the windows. But, then the front porch doesn't seem to fit a manufactured home. The mold or algae is normal. There is a moisture problem there. That area is probably in shade and just just needs to be cleaned often. If left as is the porch will rot pretty soon.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Just guessing, but I think it is manufactured. The heat/air appears to be coming from the attic, and given the crawl space that house has the logical place to have put those systems would have been below, not above. But who knows, I've seen stick built houses (especially those on slabs) that run the heat/air in the ceiling. 

The mold issue is not that uncommon. Around here it is the north facing wall that usually has the problem, but sometimes it occurs on heavily shaded sites regardless of the orientation. 

Pensacola is a nice area, but as noted above, you might get some wind every now and again. I looked at the Georgia power grid map, and the nearest nuclear plant to Savannah is in Baxley, Georgia about 100 miles WSW away. The nuclear facility you may have heard of is the Savannah River Site, about 100 miles up the river from Savannah in South Carolina. It handles a broad array of nuclear waste, including weapons grade stuff. I think they once made warheads there, but I'm not sure about that or if it is still occurring there.


----------



## farmrbrown

That was one of the clues as well, the location of the vents. Most of the manufactured and mobile homes have the vents in the floor, the ductwork is under the house.


----------



## L.A.

It's a modular,,,


----------



## Brighton

The first place is for sure a modular, set on a block foundation, and it need a lot of work inside. The second place is a bit better, though I would rather have a garage than whatever they have tried to turn the garage into, also seems the back yard is fences, good for your dogs?


----------



## Echoesechos

AND 30 seconds in a spray container will get rid of that mold easily. No scrubbing needed. I get it on my vinyl siding and this stuff works great. Also looks like a modular to me.


----------



## vicker

The mold is mostly because there is no gutter or rain diverter over the deck, and not keeping that area cleaned well.


----------



## Brighton

vicker said:


> The mold is mostly because there is no gutter or rain diverter over the deck, and not keeping that area cleaned well.


I lived in a nice mobile in Central FL, with gutters and those long extended down spouts and still had mildew on the side of the trailer that never saw the sun, damp is damp and it hangs in the air and clings to what it can.


----------



## Terri in WV

The first one is wood frame construction, according to this:

http://www.realtor.com/realestatean...am-Rd_Milton_FL_32570_M66146-49958?source=web

I thought you were looking NC?


----------



## vicker

Brighton said:


> I lived in a nice mobile in Central FL, with gutters and those long extended down spouts and still had mildew on the side of the trailer that never saw the sun, damp is damp and it hangs in the air and clings to what it can.




I agree, Brighton. From the photo I just don't think moisture is a big problem with that house. It looks to me that it was neglected for some time, tree debris was allowed to accumulate on the roof and probably the deck and that aggravated the moisture problem.


----------



## foxfiredidit

Before purchasing insurance for any house on the Gulf Coast, be aware that after a hurricane, they make distinctions between "water damage" and "wind damage. After Ivan came through the insurance companies balked at payouts on policies where homes were damaged but were only covered for wind, not water or vice versa. Not knowing this, many homeowners had to cover their own losses. I guess this would be true for any coastal area.


----------



## L.A.

Psst,,,,Modular s are usually Frame construction,,,Shhhh


----------



## Terri in WV

Psst...on realtor.com they will generally list if it's a modular or mobile....


----------



## L.A.

Psst,,,realtors are often confused,,,hehe


----------



## Laura Zone 5

http://www.zillow.com/homes/for_sal....676727,30.158189,-82.486725_rect/8_zm/0_mmm/


----------



## Laura Zone 5

http://www.zillow.com/homes/for_sal....583099,27.341275,-83.393097_rect/8_zm/0_mmm/


----------



## Laura Zone 5

http://www.zillow.com/homes/for_sal....521698,29.898996,-87.331696_rect/8_zm/0_mmm/


----------



## Terri in WV

Those all have some good points, but I'm still partial to the house with the pool. 

One of these days you're going to have to make up your mind to go see some of these houses.


----------



## robsdak

Laura Zone 5 said:


> http://www.zillow.com/homes/for_sal....250916,29.895425,-88.060913_rect/8_zm/0_mmm/
> 
> I can't tell if it's a 'stick built home' or a manufactured home?
> 
> The photo of the back porch, has me concerned....the 'mold' growing on the side of the house?
> Is that 'normal' for florida?
> 
> http://www.zillow.com/homes/for_sal...4.486237,29.62719,-86.296234_rect/8_zm/0_mmm/
> 
> I really like this one


laura the house is stick built. i am not too far from it and i drove over and looked at it. it's not in "bad shape" just needs someone too love it a little. the mold/algae you see in the pictures is nothing to worry about. 30 min. and a pressure washer and it all goes away. it's a common site here in Florida. and to speak of this area. it's a nice place to live. can garden most of the year, if not all year. beautiful white beaches. anything i can help you with, just ask.

rob


----------



## Laura Zone 5

http://www.zillow.com/homes/for_sal...0.70282,28.684564,-81.607819_rect/9_zm/0_mmm/

30 min from Daytona Beach!!


----------



## mnn2501

It appears to be a manufactured home, but there's nothing wrong with that if set up correctly and maintained.


----------



## DEKE01

Just as a data point, I just bought a foreclosure, 1475 sq ft, 3/2, built in 2008, vacant since 2011, move in ready except that it needed a frig, an hour west of Daytona, high on a hill with a lake view. The house is stick built, hardy plank siding, granite counters in kitchen and baths. The 5 acre lot was purchased in 2007 for $77K and the house was built for either $149K or $129K, the historical info on the tax roles contains contradictions. 

The were asking $169K 2 years ago, $149K one year ago, came down to $119K last fall and in December they accepted my offer of $80K. I got a good deal because I could close fast. 

The moral, keep looking for a good quality home and don't be afraid to low ball the offer. When I offered $80K, I thought I was stupid low and assumed they would counter. My mistake. Maybe I didn't go low enough. 

If you want me to look at anything for you in central FL, just PM me. Happy to help and I would love to have an HT neighbor.


----------



## Terri in WV

Laura Zone 5 said:


> http://www.zillow.com/homes/for_sal...0.70282,28.684564,-81.607819_rect/9_zm/0_mmm/
> 
> 30 min from Daytona Beach!!


It was up for auction and the reserve met:

https://www.hubzu.com/property/0007...|REFERRAL_00000002&WT.mc_id=REFERRAL_00000002

That doesn't necessarily mean that it is sold yet though.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/257-Chaf-Chason-Ln-Quincy-FL-32352/44761761_zpid/


----------



## Laura Zone 5

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/3451-Farrish-Rd-Jay-FL-32565/47866946_zpid/

I WANT I WANT I WANT!!!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/912-Clearview-St-Milton-FL-32583/47896875_zpid/


I am really likin' this one..


----------



## Echoesechos

That's nice but Florida and a pond. I've watched to many tv shows I guess. But it does look really nice.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I don't watch TV....tell me what Fla + Pond =?


----------



## sidepasser

gators like ponds and especially ponds in certain parts of Florida. Where that house is located there may not be an gators around. 

That is about all I know about ponds in florida except mosquitoes love ponds too and especially in hot, humid areas, but fish can clean them up if there are no gators to eat the fish..lol..


----------



## DEKE01

Looks like a nice set up, good price to start negotiating. I would want to find out what the storm history is for that peninsula it is sitting on. Does the whole peninsula flood during a hurricane? I like the general locale, Pensacola is a good place to live. good people for the most part. 

Two things that don't matter at all but...

That pond looks like a chalk outline of a dead body and I HATE the pink tub.


----------



## Echoesechos

DEKE01 said:


> Looks like a nice set up, good price to start negotiating. I would want to find out what the storm history is for that peninsula it is sitting on. Does the whole peninsula flood during a hurricane? I like the general locale, Pensacola is a good place to live. good people for the most part.
> 
> Two things that don't matter at all but...
> 
> That pond looks like a chalk outline of a dead body and I HATE the pink tub.


I thought the same about the pond layout.

Florida had lots of snakes etc, so I was talking about them living in and around the pond. Snakes scare the Crap out of me. Discovery channel has programs on about Florida critters. That's what I was meaning.

I think it's a great house and you could do lots with it. 

I think you Can paint tile anymore. Be a lot cheaper than replacing. AND that pink is much better than some other colors and it's subtle.


----------



## DEKE01

to make sure snakes are not a problem, you just have to move a bit further north, like the Yukon. Snakes aren't a problem except on rare occasion.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/2588-Pioneer-Rd-Chipley-FL-32428/48100692_zpid/

This has A LOT A LOT of potential.....


----------



## Laura Zone 5

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/6051-SE-21st-Ave-Inglis-FL-34449/45644225_zpid/

OK THIS IS IT!!


----------



## Echoesechos

Laura Zone 5 said:


> http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/6051-SE-21st-Ave-Inglis-FL-34449/45644225_zpid/
> 
> OK THIS IS IT!!


LOL.... I like this one to. Picture number 11, with the neato wall treatment clinches it for me. I've not seen that before and I like that...... I'm enjoying house hunting with you.


----------



## robsdak

you guys are worried about snakes and gators? why? i have lived in the Panhandle of Florida for 30+ years. not as big of a problem as your making it out to be. on average there are less than in South Florida. meaning, you have to go looking for them. LOL don't know how or what folks are thinking that don't live here. no, people we don't fight snakes and gators off with sticks. LMAO!

Laura the area your looking in, the Milton area is a good place to be. i am over about 30 miles in Okaloosa Co. been very happy with the area.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

robsdak, I am a bartender/server by trade....are there plenty of jobs in this field withing a 30-35 min drive of the MIlton area?


----------



## robsdak

sure. tourist season is coming soon. Craigslist will give you an idea of what kind of jobs are around. if i can help you find what your looking for, let me know. 


http://okaloosa.craigslist.org/fbh/

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/fbh/


----------



## Laura Zone 5

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/22457-NW-Valencia-Rd-Altha-FL-32421/2130851569_zpid/

BOOM SHA KA LA KA!!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

robsdak said:


> sure. tourist season is coming soon. Craigslist will give you an idea of what kind of jobs are around. if i can help you find what your looking for, let me know.
> 
> 
> http://okaloosa.craigslist.org/fbh/
> 
> http://pensacola.craigslist.org/fbh/


I am getting is ish together here in Indy...getting repairs done to the house I am in so it can sell this Spring.

I am guessing I need to pick an 'area' and then come down, spend a weekend checking it out to see if it's a go or no go.
THAT would be very expensive and time consuming if I did that more than once!!! 
I appreciate your offer and will take you up on it!!
Thanks so much


----------



## robsdak

Laura Zone 5 said:


> http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/22457-NW-Valencia-Rd-Altha-FL-32421/2130851569_zpid/
> 
> BOOM SHA KA LA KA!!


LOL Altha is a very SMALL place. i worked on the Family Dollar over there 3 yrs. ago. had to drive almost 45 min from the motel...



Laura Zone 5 said:


> I am getting is ish together here in Indy...getting repairs done to the house I am in so it can sell this Spring.
> 
> I am guessing I need to pick an 'area' and then come down, spend a weekend checking it out to see if it's a go or no go.
> THAT would be very expensive and time consuming if I did that more than once!!!
> I appreciate your offer and will take you up on it!!
> Thanks so much


picking an area might be the thing to do. : )


----------



## Deeplines

As Robsdak said. The algae is normal. I pressure wash about 2' off every year on the north side of the house.

Can't help on construction type.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Robsdak.....

I am looking for my home to be 'out there' a bit (small town, quite county) but within 30-35 min of the city (80-100,000 people).
I would "like" to be less than an hour from a beach.

I am a bartender / server so I am looking at the hospitality industry.
I'm not looking for 'clubs' where they close at 3am.
More of a mom and pop / linens on the table / dining experience.
Even working at a resort or hotel (Marriott property)

Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## BigM

Laura Zone 5 said:


> The photo of the back porch, has me concerned....the 'mold' growing on the side of the house?
> Is that 'normal' for florida?



Absolutely, once or twice a year you will want to power wash it off for aesthetics.

Just a heads up, manufactured homes here are the same to banks and insurance companies as a mobile home. This can cause problems later if you ever need/choose to refinance. Modular homes are easier to finance, but insurance companies will be leary.


----------



## robsdak

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Robsdak.....
> 
> I am looking for my home to be 'out there' a bit (small town, quite county) but within 30-35 min of the city (80-100,000 people).
> I would "like" to be less than an hour from a beach.
> 
> I am a bartender / server so I am looking at the hospitality industry.
> I'm not looking for 'clubs' where they close at 3am.
> More of a mom and pop / linens on the table / dining experience.
> Even working at a resort or hotel (Marriott property)
> 
> Do you have any suggestions?


well the Altha property isn't it. LOL the area i am in is good for what your looking for. good soil (or can be ), the beach is 30 mi. away, property is cheaper than it's been in years and depending on how far you want to drive to work. i preferred to drive a little to work, that way i could be close to home in my off hours, 45 min-1hr. the money was better for me. 

i am in Crestview, but close by are Baker, DeFuniak Springs and Niceville. remember the closer you are to the beach, the more it costs to live. work wise, there are several places here in town to work. there is lots of places south of me, 30-40 min. drive, to work. higher end tourist area's. 

just keep in touch, be glad to show you around or go look at a few places for you.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Okaloosa_County,_Florida


----------



## BigM

You may want to check out the Bradenton/Sarasota/Venice Area. Lots of "high end" restaurants hotels and such. If you live in the "far out" in country (Say... Myakka area) you are 30 minutes from the beach or so. Be warned, housing prices here are NOT what they are in Indy! lol


----------



## Laura Zone 5

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/5300-Persimmon-Hollow-Rd-Milton-FL-32583/47870500_zpid/

It's a bit out of my price range, but it's been on the market forever AND they have listed it too high before....

It's only 30 min from the beach, and it's really, the perfect property for me.

Anyone know the Milton area?
How close is this to the 'city'?


http://miltonlocal.com/

I checked this out, and of course it's gonna make the town of milton look AMAZING....but if anyone has 'boots on the ground' down there, I sure would love to hear more!!


----------



## robsdak

i am close to Milton about 20 min away. not much there, have to drive to Pensacola to do anything. it's another 25 min or so. sure, all the 'town sites' are going to make their cities look like the better place to be. living in this part of the 'world' is a trade off of something. housing prices are a bit lower, still land to be had, the atmosphere, the people are nice, more of a 'Mayberry-esque' type of feel. people at the Ace Hardware and Publix will recognize you when you come in. here's the rub... you have to drive a little to either work or shop for some items.

you have to decide what is good for you and make a plan. there is plenty of opportunity.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/5808-County-Highway-280-E-Defuniak-Springs-FL-32435/48119674_zpid/

This is a HA-UGE house...but dang, cheap


----------



## Laura Zone 5

http://www.homes.com/property/4223-batten-rd-crestview-fl-32539/id-196317712/

Loving this one a lot.
11 acres!!


----------



## Jaclynne

Laura, I think DeFuniak Springs is the old town I visited once that was full of fortune tellers. Lots of beautiful old houses, pretty place.


----------



## Brighton

Laura Zone 5 said:


> http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/5808-County-Highway-280-E-Defuniak-Springs-FL-32435/48119674_zpid/
> 
> This is a HA-UGE house...but dang, cheap


That is a very cool looking house, but it needs an entirely new roof, and the whole outside needs to be stained, and looks like there is siding missing in places!!

Other than that like I said neat place!!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Jaclynne said:


> Laura, I think DeFuniak Springs is the old town I visited once that was full of fortune tellers. Lots of beautiful old houses, pretty place.


Good to know. Is it just the 'down town' area that has multiple fortune tellers, or the whole county?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

robsdak said:


> i am close to Milton about 20 min away. not much there, have to drive to Pensacola to do anything. it's another 25 min or so. sure, all the 'town sites' are going to make their cities look like the better place to be. living in this part of the 'world' is a trade off of something. housing prices are a bit lower, still land to be had, the atmosphere, the people are nice, more of a 'Mayberry-esque' type of feel. people at the Ace Hardware and Publix will recognize you when you come in. here's the rub... you have to drive a little to either work or shop for some items.
> 
> you have to decide what is good for you and make a plan. there is plenty of opportunity.


Where I live now, it's 17 miles to the nearest "shopping" area (mega grocery / Wally World / Target / strip malls / restaurants).
The couple of small towns close to me are pretty....um....backwards?
Not Mayberry, more like Archie Bunker types.
Driving is not a problem for me. I drive 18 miles (30 min, traffic) each way to work 5x a week.

I really like the idea of "living in Mayberry" but shopping in "Beverly Hills".

The more I research, the more I am liking this county!!

What is it like living close to a military base?


----------



## Jaclynne

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Good to know. Is it just the 'down town' area that has multiple fortune tellers, or the whole county?


Its been back in the '80s since I've been there, but then lots of the old houses had 'offices'. Almost a tourist attraction.


----------



## robsdak

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Where I live now, it's 17 miles to the nearest "shopping" area (mega grocery / Wally World / Target / strip malls / restaurants).
> The couple of small towns close to me are pretty....um....backwards?
> Not Mayberry, more like Archie Bunker types.
> Driving is not a problem for me. I drive 18 miles (30 min, traffic) each way to work 5x a week.
> 
> I really like the idea of "living in Mayberry" but shopping in "Beverly Hills".
> 
> The more I research, the more I am liking this county!!
> 
> What is it like living close to a military base?


where i am in Crestview, isn't bad at all. the Military Reservation starts just below the river south of me. plenty of recreation areas to be had, state park/forests to the north and west. the Air Force Base is not a worry. the people are nice and polite. traffic can sometimes be a hassle. depending on your work schedule. 6-9 am and 3-6 pm are the peak times for HWY 85 going north and south. in town it's easy to by-pass it all, just take a different route.

shopping isn't bad here, Ace Hardware, Lowes, WallyWorld, Winn-Dixie, Publix. the Mall has all kinds of stores and it's 30 min. away in Ft. Walton, then there are a couple of Malls over in Pensacola 45 min away.

all in all, it's a good place to live. i think so. been here 30+ years.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Robsdak you are awesome.
Sounds like everything I am looking for.

I'm not 'worried' about Military folks...I love em. Just never lived near a base and was wondering what kind of things to expect living close to one.

My working hours would be evenings, so traffic would not be an issue for me so much.

I'd love to open my own place....small restaurant or bakery/sandwich type place....so I am thinking in the right location, between tourism and a Military Base....there would be a constant flow of income. But until then I do need to find a place to serve / bartend to keep a roof over ma head!!

Thank you again for all of your guidance. I have eliminated several places (and states) due to your information!!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/5300-Persimmon-Hollow-Rd-Milton-FL-32583/47870500_zpid/

This would be awesome if it was 60K and still on the market when I am ready!!
Has the barns, coops, established trees....6 acres, close to everything I am looking for. It's been on the market a LONG time....and I honestly would prefer a stick built home....but.....I can always build my own, right?


----------



## Brighton

Laura Zone 5 said:


> http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/5300-Persimmon-Hollow-Rd-Milton-FL-32583/47870500_zpid/
> 
> This would be awesome if it was 60K and still on the market when I am ready!!
> Has the barns, coops, established trees....6 acres, close to everything I am looking for. It's been on the market a LONG time....and I honestly would prefer a stick built home....but.....I can always build my own, right?


Of course you can build your own, but do have to get a mortgage for the house you are looking for, a lot of banks won't loan on a "mobile home".


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Robsdak,

Handful of questions:

What kind of 'bugs' are in your area? 

What kind of wildlife is in the area?

What is the most common pestilence / threat to crops are in your area?


----------



## robsdak

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Robsdak you are awesome.


do let this info get out.... 'they' will expect it all the time. : )



Laura Zone 5 said:


> Robsdak,
> 
> Handful of questions:
> 
> What kind of 'bugs' are in your area?
> 
> What kind of wildlife is in the area?
> 
> What is the most common pestilence / threat to crops are in your area?


bugs? what kinda are you looking for? spiders, roaches (inside and outside), crickets, bees and wasps, ??? if your worried about it being a 'buggy' place, just spray for them. after awhile 'they' get the hint you don't them around. LOL 

deer, rabbit, squirrels, ****, possum, coyote/coydog, black panther and all kinds of birds. depends on what your doing with them, eating or watching?

common garden pests. for me, it's been not enough water in the garden during the summer. fixed that this past winter, installed an irrigation system. just set it and forget it, unless it feel it needs more. then just hit the 'manual' button.

don't know if i answered your Military people ??? the way you wanted. they are good folks. polite. easy going. some get stationed here and after retirement they move back to the area. 

i don't know that much about Santa Rosa County. i shop there, never lived there. i mostly run around in Okaloosa County. i have helped a couple other folks with info about the area. matter of fact i have a buddy from another forum that found me here and he and his wife are looking in this area, as well.

if i can help, just holler.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Black Panther's huh.....ok......that's a big kitty......

Tell me the reason why they call Florida "The Sunshine State" is because it's sunny 95% of the time......
That's very important. That the sun shines, more than it does not.

When you say "roaches" that freaks me out.
Roaches here, means you either moved into an infestation, or filth is a problem in your home. 
Are roaches, different in Florida?

Can I use rain barrels to collect and store rain water?


----------



## BigM

Laura Zone 5 said:


> When you say "roaches" that freaks me out.
> Roaches here, means you either moved into an infestation, or filth is a problem in your home.
> Are roaches, different in Florida?


You have no idea... 

While you can encounter "regular" roaches here, most often you will encounter "palmetto bugs". For those of us who detest (read, live in fear of) roaches, we openly complain hysterically that this name is a misnomer. We do this while standing on top of furniture with a broom held over our shoulder and doing the tippy-toe dance and twirling in circles to make sure that one didn't sneak up from behind. They are HUGE, disgusting, destructive creatures that can squeeze into anywhere. 

To make matters worse, when you finally get the courage to smash one, your cries of victory are cut short as their final attempt to turn your stomach goes into effect. The tablespoon of sticky, putrid goo you just released has a smell like none other. It is such a strong smell that one squished demon-bug can stink up an entire room. 

Every house has them on occasion. Even ones with a bug service. Lord help you if you live next to a field, a tree, landscaping... Oh, and did I mention that they can fly...


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Oh my.......


----------



## Raeven

No wish to interfere with your thread, Laura, but I just had to tell BigM that was a fine piece of comedic writing. I had the best mental picture of him dancing with his broom -- and he convinced me I have no wish to ever encounter a Palmetto Bug!

Best wishes with your home search, Laura.


----------



## Guest

I lived in Hialeah for three years when I was a child..I well-recall the steady "crunch" of the palmetto bugs under my sandals as we walked along the sidewalks..and them flying into my hair..eeeeeek!!!!!!! and then there were the scorpions in the bathtub..and the huge spiders in the tree moss which hung down over your head..

and the thunderstorms !! I think that Florida is 3rd after Texas and Oklahoma for tornado-related injuries? 

Other than that..LOL..Florida isn't for everyone...especially Yankees like myself

edited to add: oops, I was wrong..Florida is the #1 tornado state..ahead of Texas, Oklahoma, Missouri ...it has the most tornadoes !

http://www.weather.com/outlook/weather-news/news/articles/top-tornado-states_2012-03-06?page=2


----------



## Raeven

I hear the hurricane season is a little unsettling, too.


----------



## robsdak

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Black Panther's huh.....ok......that's a big kitty......
> 
> Tell me the reason why they call Florida "The Sunshine State" is because it's sunny 95% of the time......
> That's very important. That the sun shines, more than it does not.
> 
> When you say "roaches" that freaks me out.
> Roaches here, means you either moved into an infestation, or filth is a problem in your home.
> Are roaches, different in Florida?
> 
> Can I use rain barrels to collect and store rain water?


LMAO!!!! @ others

yes, Black Panthers. just a word of caution. you will rarely IF ever see one. been here 30+ years and have seen them twice. i was way back in the woods fishing. 

sure the sun shines a lot, some say here more than other places. it also is hotter than 2 hells with the humidity. : )

people and the fear of bugs. it kills me. didn't mean to throw you off with the 'roaches' statement. German Roaches and Cockroaches can and will live outside in the leaves around the house. Palmetto Bugs are right there with them, yes they DO 'pop' under foot, but a big problem??? nope. keep a fairly clean yard and house, spray or have someone spray and you'll have no worries. i don't care where you live here, you will have them in the house. Bengal Bug Spray works the best, for me. http://www.bengal.com/ comes in different flavors.

sure, as many as you want. not like other states that fine you for collecting what is FREE. LMAO! some 'municipalities' feel the need to control everything.

did i mention Black Bear and Hogs??? neither are a problem, really. the hogs are mostly in or near a swampy area and the bears, while can be seen crossing a road. you really have to go and look for them.

when were you planning a visit?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I will have to be in GA in May and SC at the end of June.....
So...
Maybe I can get down there the first week of June.
I do need to visit and check everything out...maybe fly in on a friday am and fly out on a sunday pm.

I am ready to try my luck w a hurricane and 2nd layer of hell heat....
After this winter?
Stick a fork in me.


----------



## BigM

Don't forget the bears and alligators! And pythons, and large scary lizards! And fire ants! And monkeys! 

#gotta love FL!!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/1545-River-Rd-Caryville-FL-32427/2139268623_zpid/

I can see the diamond in the rough here....too much work for me alone though.


----------



## roadless

Love the sink in the kitchen.


----------



## Jaclynne

roadless said:


> Love the sink in the kitchen.


Me too!


----------



## robsdak

BigM said:


> Don't forget the bears and alligators! And pythons, and large scary lizards! And fire ants! And monkeys!
> 
> #gotta love FL!!


LOL @ scary lizards, pythons and monkeys.... not in this part....


----------



## ldc

Last time I lived where there was a great sink like that was in the 60's, in central New J. Also had an enamel cover that fit over the whole thing, so you could hide the dinner dishes sitting in boiling water til morning when it was my job to do the actual washing. Some mornings the water was still warm from night before due to the sheer amount of porcelain!

LZ5, the roaches...ahem...Palmetto bugs are 4inches BIG. Everywhere here too in Louisiana!


----------



## SimplerTimez

BigM said:


> Don't forget the bears and alligators! And pythons, and large scary lizards! And fire ants! And monkeys!
> 
> #gotta love FL!!



Shhhh, don't tell them what we natives call all of those northerners that flock here every year, those are code words!!

Yes, black bears are resurging, alligators never stopped (have a four footer in our pond by work), people let loose all kinds of exotic pets (pythons and iguanas often), and so on and so forth. 

There are the flying bugs called palmetto bugs, then there are the hard, black ones that live in the palmetto plants that have the unusual odor and crunch. And yes, they fly AT you, not away from you, lol!

I can't wait to leave here, so Laura, you can take my place 

And yes, the sun shines, and shines, and then some more. There is a lot of beauty here, but it isn't my preferred kind until you get way north, and then it is bearable. But I lived here most of my life, so, YMMV.

~ST


----------



## Dutchie

L.A. said:


> Psst,,,,Modular s are usually Frame construction,,,Shhhh


There is still a difference between modular and stick built. And the quality is low


----------



## frogmammy

I think they call those flying roaches "Wood Roaches" in Houston...one bit my sister. NEVER thought the stupid things would BITE!

Just wait until you get up one morning and head to the bathroom...and find you are 4th in line....behind the lizards!

Mon


----------



## BigM

frogmammy said:


> I think they call those flying roaches "Wood Roaches" in Houston...one bit my sister. NEVER thought the stupid things would BITE!
> 
> Just wait until you get up one morning and head to the bathroom...and find you are 4th in line....behind the lizards!
> 
> Mon


Or you sit down only to jump up screaming when a tree frog jumps onto your under carriage!! 

Still interested Laura?!?!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yep. You betcha.

I could paint a pretty poor picture of where I live too...if I looked at all the negatives.

I live where there are coyotes and hawks, that can swoop down and eat small dogs and live stock.
The winters are brutal.
The road construction is horrifying.
(Indiana has 3 seasons, Winter, pre winter, and road construction)
Taxes are outrageous.
Tornados can blow you away with little warning.
Earthquakes happen.
June bugs can and will lay your garden and trees to waste, over night.
Mice and brown reculces' spiders are everywhere.
And I could go on.....
However, I can find 3 good things for every 1 bad thing....

Different strokes for different folks I suppose!!

I'm not looking to be 'talked into' or 'talked out of' a move....just trying to research the pro's and con's of the places I am looking into for a potential relocation.

Southern Fla is out of the question: Deal breaker is the soil is garbo...and that is something that is very important to me.
For someone who doesn't care about gardening, fruit trees, etc.....they may care less about the soil and it's something they can live with!!


----------



## BigM

I don't think anyone is trying to talk you into/out of anything. I think that a lot of us that have made the transition chuckle at all the differences because it was such a shock to us when we moved here. I came from your area and it was the best thing we ever could have done for our family. Scary bugs, animals, people and all!


----------



## frogmammy

Yep! Every place has their plus and minus sides. It just comes down to what you like, or don't like. And you REALLY won't know how things weigh out until you are THERE for a while...visits don't really count!

Mon


----------



## Laura Zone 5

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/5541-Kervin-Rd-Crestview-FL-32539/81819235_zpid/

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/5300-Fairchild-Rd-Crestview-FL-32539/46003134_zpid/


Looks like Milton is a REAL small town....less than 10K where Crestview and Defuniak Springs are a little larger with close to 20K

I keep watching zillow...just to see what's poppin down there.
I have read the 'stats' on all the above mentioned, and it is very comp. to where I live now (as far as crime and so on).

I have a feeling I am going to have to make a trip down, spend a few days and drive around to get a feel.
Robsdak, you have been a tremendous help!!

ETA:
http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/19414-Brandon-Rd-Fountain-FL-32438/42744342_zpid/


----------



## frogmammy

Laura, have you checked out those town on Tripadvisor.com ? Might give some good input.

Mon


----------



## robsdak

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Looks like Milton is a REAL small town....less than 10K where Crestview and Defuniak Springs are a little larger with close to 20K
> 
> 
> I have a feeling I am going to have to make a trip down, spend a few days and drive around to get a feel.
> Robsdak, you have been a tremendous help!!


glad to hear it. i am around, just ask. 

http://www.homefacts.com/foreclosures/Florida/Okaloosa-County.html


http://www.homefacts.com/Florida/Okaloosa-County/Crestview/communityinfo.html just scan down the page for all the info you ever wanted to know about this little burg. : )


----------



## willow_girl

> I'm not looking to be 'talked into' or 'talked out of' a move....just trying to research the pro's and con's of the places I am looking into for a potential relocation.


If you move somewhere and rent for awhile first, you'll have a chance to figure out whether you really like it or would prefer to be somewhere else.

You'll also get to know people, and have a much better chance of finding a good deal on a property, OR avoiding one with problems known only to locals (stuff like drug dealing in the area, or folks who steal everything that isn't nailed down). 

Just some things to think about.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Oy, I didn't realize how much carp I have. 
Packing and moving stuff into storage?
HOLY STUFF N STUFFS.
And it's not 'junk'.....It's just 24 years of stuff.
I am purging as I go, and when the boy gets home from school, he will help me purge thru his stuff.
I am going to need the queen mother moving van.
I really want to reduce down to bare bare minimums.
Because if I go somewhere and rent first (WHICH IS THE BEST WAY) then I have to 'unpack'......then pack for the home purchase.....then unpack again.
Deep sigh.
It's taking me FOREVER now, cause of my back!!

BUT it is getting done and WILL get done!!


----------



## Echoesechos

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Oy, I didn't realize how much carp I have.
> Packing and moving stuff into storage?
> HOLY STUFF N STUFFS.
> And it's not 'junk'.....It's just 24 years of stuff.
> I am purging as I go, and when the boy gets home from school, he will help me purge thru his stuff.
> I am going to need the queen mother moving van.
> I really want to reduce down to bare bare minimums.
> Because if I go somewhere and rent first (WHICH IS THE BEST WAY) then I have to 'unpack'......then pack for the home purchase.....then unpack again.
> Deep sigh.
> It's taking me FOREVER now, cause of my back!!
> 
> BUT it is getting done and WILL get done!!


I've often thought I should clean and go through things pretending I was moving. Alas it a pipe dream buuuuttttt. My son says when I'm gone he will just throw a open for business sign on the garage and rake in the money. Ha! Have fun LZ5

Now I don't much about zones in Florida but have you thought you might have another change too. Zone 5?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

8 B
Zone 8B
I wonder if they will allow me to be Laura Zone 8B?
OOOOOOOOOOOOO
It makes me pretty excited!!!!


----------



## BigM

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Oy, I didn't realize how much carp I have.
> Packing and moving stuff into storage?
> HOLY STUFF N STUFFS.
> And it's not 'junk'.....It's just 24 years of stuff.
> I am purging as I go, and when the boy gets home from school, he will help me purge thru his stuff.
> I am going to need the queen mother moving van.
> I really want to reduce down to bare bare minimums.
> Because if I go somewhere and rent first (WHICH IS THE BEST WAY) then I have to 'unpack'......then pack for the home purchase.....then unpack again.
> Deep sigh.
> It's taking me FOREVER now, cause of my back!!
> 
> BUT it is getting done and WILL get done!!


We've done this twice now. When we moved from Indiana to Florida and then again last fall. We moved into one house with all our... stuffff... going to 4 different places. Ugh... After we closed on our house a few months later we had to get it all here and organized enough to be able to use it. It was a nightmare, but it can be done. Pace yourself for the long haul!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

How did you get all your stuff from IN to FLA?
Did you hire a moving company or did you do it yourself?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Laura Zone 5 said:


> How did you get all your stuff from IN to FLA?
> Did you hire a moving company or did you do it yourself?


Today you could have used a barge maybe, on I-10  Glad you weren't here yet, as that would give me one more person to fret about over the last few days!

~ST


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I guess I should watch the news more....I didn't know about the flooding or tornado's.
I am really liking Okaloosa county, but southern Walton or Santa Rosa would be fine too.


----------



## BigM

Laura Zone 5 said:


> How did you get all your stuff from IN to FLA?
> Did you hire a moving company or did you do it yourself?


We did it ourselves using a Budget truck and a mini van. I will tell you that I don't think we needed any of the winter clothing, but we are farther south and you'll still get cold enough for snow in the pan handle. Not Indiana snow, lol, but still snow. Purge, purge, purge your stuff. If it isn't near and dear to your heart or something you use almost daily, get rid of it. Have you looked into getting a Pod unit? Seems like that would be much easier but I've never used one so IDK.


----------



## IndianaWoodsman

I should probably read the whole thread before I start replying ......but I'm not gonna! So at the risk of a repeat, here goes. 

I cannot tell if this home is stick or otherwise, but modulars and trailers are common down here. Perhaps because it easier and cheaper to park a trailer on a patch of lightly-covered swamp than to put in a real foundation.

Mold, mildew, moss and algae grow better than grass here. It covers everything (as is the nature in stagnant-water areas) and the county violation-locators require that all of it be removed from buildings as it grows.

Im my 3 years here I have observed that Florida is constantly growing. Im not referring to the population. 
We see this in the North, but very slowly. It starts in the fall of the year when all the leaves hit the dirt. Then after a good 4 months of freezing and thawing the dead vegetation is ready for transformation into soil (which could take awhile). 
In Florida this whole process happens in a few weeks. Most of the tree-species are actually oversized grasses. The few hardwoods are very hard but by the time their branches shed they rotten and distenegrate when they hit the ground. There is one silver maple close by that goes thru the whole bud-to-shed cycle at least 6 times a year.

Sand covers everything as well. When it rains, the raindrops hit and bounce and take the sand (and salt) grains with them. After a rain I observed streaks of sand up the sides and on top of my truck. Watching the rain one day, I finally saw what was happening. Evidently, the sand and salt help alot with breaking down materials to turn into dirt.

Florida is like a huge compost pile. Wood doesn't survived unless its heavily treated but that's really only to deter bugs. Concrete, plastic and metal are good building materials. 

I guess in reading back, I have just described the natural process of life and death in the plant world, but it just happens soooo fast in Florida.


----------



## robsdak

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I guess I should watch the news more....I didn't know about the flooding or tornado's.
> I am really liking Okaloosa county, but southern Walton or Santa Rosa would be fine too.


it was a good storm, for sure. we got a lot of rain. right at 15 in. here at the house. i fared fairly well here at the house, just a few places to fill from the run off. don't let the weather scare you off. weather like this is very rare. i mean we get t-storms, rain, but nothing like this. 

remember, Santa Rosa and South Walton are lower. there is water standing most of the year. not too say Okaloosa doesn't have low spots, it runs off really fast.


----------



## okiemom

look at Zillow houses for rent and stay one year while you see where you want to be. buying before you know an area is really risky. I love shopping for houses and have gotten some great deals but only because I already know the good bad and ugly of an area. 

you are going to have so much fun with this process. remember to get a place with a guest house. you might have a lot of visitors


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Robsdak.....can you tell me about the areas where the below rentals are located?

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/6700-Highway-87-N-Milton-FL-32570/47883312_zpid/


http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/3376-Polly-Ln-Crestview-FL-32539/46018750_zpid/

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/5117-Nekole-Dr-Milton-FL-32570/47869308_zpid/


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I am REALLY liking the idea of renting in the area for a while (at least 6 months) before I buy. That is brilliant.
Try it before you buy it kinda thing.

And if I don't? I can just pull up stakes, and go where ever floats my boat!!
I am REALLY liking the idea of not having an anchor tied to my back side!!

I will be in the Savanna area at the end of the month, so I will get to check things out down around those parts with my own two eyes!!


----------



## robsdak

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Robsdak.....can you tell me about the areas where the below rentals are located?
> 
> http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/6700-Highway-87-N-Milton-FL-32570/47883312_zpid/
> 
> 
> http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/3376-Polly-Ln-Crestview-FL-32539/46018750_zpid/
> 
> http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/5117-Nekole-Dr-Milton-FL-32570/47869308_zpid/


depending on where you want to work? i am going over to Milton today i can look at the 2 over there. i can go and look at the other 1, it's maybe 6 miles??? from me. but it's in a quiet area. culdesac's (sp) are a good deal. no through traffic.

EDIT- 6700 HWY 87 (the good) brick construction. looks to be a good sized lot. has a shed in real good shape and a carport, also there is also a concrete pad out behind the shed. didn't go inside, but from what i could see through the windows, it's clean. lots of trees near the house, with open in the back.

(the bad) sits right on BUSY HWY 87 = noisy. it's a corner lot. NO fencing. and needs to be cleaned up. trees near the house, means no grass. looks like the carport leaks??? the power company has switch gear in the front yard. close to the highway, but still any power related problems in the area means yard full of power co. folks. 

5117 Nekole Dr. (the good) brick construction. it's clean. neighbors seem nice, talked to a couple. said it was a good neighborhood. mostly Navy and retired. it has grass. 

(the bad) small house. not a lot of yard to do anything. funky shaped lot think pie slice with a bite out of the back. a couple low spots. too many tall trees.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

You are the best!!


----------



## robsdak

Laura Zone 5 said:


> You are the best!!


who? me? SSHHHH! don't spread it about, i have a reputation to uphold. 

like i said, if this is the area you want to move too, anything i can do to help.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

At the end of this month, I will be in Augusta and Savannah GA (and all points inbetween)

I will check out that area while I am there, as it is on my 'wish list' of places to live.

The young man I bartend with moved back to Indy when he started at the restaurant I work........he was in Orlando!
Said he moved home, cause he missed the seasons.
Silly rabbit.
Anywho, he said that the 'older folks' would eat me up (in a good way) in Florida because of my style of service.

I have a concept for a restaurant.....and I think it would serve the community well (Native Floridian's and Ingrafted Floridian's)

Robsdak......in the towns of Milton, Crestview, Baker, Defuniak.....how heavy is the Military $$ in the local restaurants?
Also, MINUS the Military, are the above mentioned towns made up of mainly native floridian's or are there a lot of 'snow birds' or 'imports'? (like me, I'd be an import)


----------



## Laura Zone 5

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/5300-Fairchild-Rd-Crestview-FL-32539/46003134_zpid/

How can I figure out if this is a stick built home -vs- mobile or manufactured?


----------



## Shrek

An address search from the Zillow listed address pulls this up on realtor.com http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/5286-Fairchild-Rd_Crestview_FL_32539_M58568-36868


*Public Records Property Information from local public records.*


Beds 2 Bed 
House Size 924 Sq Ft 
Year Built 1997 
Property Type Mfd/Mobile Home 
Style Not Available 
Units 1 
Pool - 
Heating Forced Air 
Rooms - 
Fireplace - 

Baths - 
Lot Size 0.94 Acres 
Price - 
Stories 1 
Garage - 
Cooling Central 
Construction - 
Year Renovated 1997 
Roofing Composition Shingle 


Read more on REALTOR.com: 5286 Fairchild Rd, Crestview, FL 32539 - Public Property Records Search - realtor.comÂ® http://www.realtor.com/realestatean...Crestview_FL_32539_M58568-36868#ixzz31834euR8 
Follow us: @REALTORdotcom on Twitter | Realtor.com on Facebook


----------



## frogmammy

And while you're sorting, deciding what to keep or toss...have you checked the price of storage units? Be sure to check the price on temperature controlled units...that might help you decide a little faster, what to keep and what to toss.

Mon


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do have a temp controlled unit.
And the boxes I am not "sure" of keeping? I marked them so that they are easy to identify, and quick to go thru on moving day!!


----------



## robsdak

Laura Zone 5 said:


> http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/5300-Fairchild-Rd-Crestview-FL-32539/46003134_zpid/
> 
> How can I figure out if this is a stick built home -vs- mobile or manufactured?


look at the year built. plus, if i remember when i am out, i will run that way and look.

"Robsdak......in the towns of Milton, Crestview, Baker, Defuniak.....how heavy is the Military $$ in the local restaurants?
Also, MINUS the Military, are the above mentioned towns made up of mainly native floridian's or are there a lot of 'snow birds' or 'imports'? (like me, I'd be an import)"

the Military $$ is mostly in Milton and Crestview. Baker is a 1 stop light stop in the road, no really. DeFuniak is small as well. all have Military presence, live and playing. Crestview, Baker and Defuniak all have a good portion of 'natives' LOL all have 'imports', you will be welcomed. 'snowbirds' mainly use this area as a 'race track' getting to the southern part of the county.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/5541-Kervin-Rd-Crestview-FL-32539/81819235_zpid/

I like this location...wish I could see pix of the house!!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/5564-Kervin-Rd-Crestview-FL-32539/92190594_zpid/

I wish this was a stick built home!!!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/6758-Rock-Hill-Rd-Defuniak-Springs-FL-32435/2107520874_zpid/

This location is 'perfect' in my mind!!


----------



## robsdak

nice looking piece of property. it's out in the boonies, for sure.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/139-Martha-Ln-Defuniak-Springs-FL-32433/48111794_zpid/

It's not a stick built, so that is disappointing......
But there is something about it this property / it's location, etc that keeps me coming back to it?

I am going to have to plan a trip to Florida.
As soon as I find out when my daughter is graduating boot, I will book a flight and spend 3 hard days, stomping around 

I wana look in Escambia, Santa Rosa, Okaloosa, Southern Walton, SW Washington, Bay, SW Calhoon, NW Gulf counties. My PRIME interest being in Okaloosa, Santa Rosa and Walton!

I am stomping around GA (South of Augusta to Savannah) tomorrow and possibly heading to Charleston SC Friday to stomp around there.
I have a feeling though, my heart is set on the pan handle.


----------



## tiffnzacsmom

Milton has a Naval base so yes, bartending is an industry.

My kids' dad met his first wive there and it's where their daughter and her child live.


----------



## Solar Geek

BigM said:


> You may want to check out the Bradenton/Sarasota/Venice Area. Lots of "high end" restaurants hotels and such. If you live in the "far out" in country (Say... Myakka area) you are 30 minutes from the beach or so. Be warned, housing prices here are NOT what they are in Indy! lol


My mom and sister have lived in the Venice, Sarasota, Nokomis areas for about 15 years. So I have been visiting it that long. They love it there.
My sister is a realtor and she picked the area because it had not been hit by hurricanes and over 150 years. Of course we told her it was now due for a hit --ha ha!

Seriously, you can get a very inexpensive place outside of any of those cities, commute in, and make fortune bartending and waitressing. Apparently, no one eats at their own house in the cities. Every restaurant is jammed!!

Shopping for food is great at Publix, and there are lots of farmer markets surrounding the various towns and cities.

My sister moved three times between Venice and Sarasota. Each time she had better and better neighbors. She is still friends with all of them although now she and her husband have relocated to Atlanta. 
Okay hope this helps. SH


----------



## BigM

Solar Geek said:


> My sister is a realtor and she picked the area because it had not been hit by hurricanes and over 150 years. Of course we told her it was now due for a hit --ha ha!


:hand: 

:grin:


----------



## Laura Zone 5

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/6181-Garden-City-Rd-Crestview-FL-32539/46017451_zpid/

The above.....ok, I am torn. I love my "space" but, one day, I will be alone, and if I fall or hack my leg with a chain saw, it will be nice to have 'close-ish' neighbors.
This house fits that bill.

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/200-Alsweed-Rd-Defuniak-Springs-FL-32433/48126110_zpid/

My 'goal' was to live out my days, in a home, on a lake, where I could have a pontoon and a jet ski for the kids to use when they came to visit with the grand kids. I'd have me a little space, a few chickens, a big garden, a manageable house, and happiness would abound. THIS property, fits that plan!!


----------



## robsdak

the 1st house is in a good location, quiet location. 

the 2nd, (LOL) on the other hand... Lake Stanley is a public lake. i don't know now, but it used to be overrun by '********' on hot days. that property is right next door to the public park/boat launch. looking at the map, it's too the right. nice property, though.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Rob...YOU are the best!!


----------



## robsdak

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Rob...YOU are the best!!


please refer back to post #64.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/3675-Vantage-Rd-Cantonment-FL-32533/44714111_zpid/

Kind of a blank palette for me to do with what I please!! Do love this little house.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/5441-Delona-Rd-Milton-FL-32583/47888061_zpid/


----------



## robsdak

looks like it would be easy to make it your own. that said, the second bath? looks rough....


----------



## Laura Zone 5

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/7644-Old-Hickory-Dr-Pensacola-FL-32507/44691486_zpid/

It's a rental, but um....The BLUE ANGELS are in my 'back yard'. YES PLEASE!
I am 90% sure my daughter's MOS will have her in Pensacola for 14-18 weeks for training......so I am thinking of renting there (that way I can see her every weekend for months) and while I'm there, drive around and check out different places in Fla, until I fall in love with an area/community to buy and home and settle.

My house will go on the market this week........so things are about to move quickly.


----------



## robsdak

Laura Zone 5 said:


> http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/7644-Old-Hickory-Dr-Pensacola-FL-32507/44691486_zpid/
> 
> It's a rental, but um....The BLUE ANGELS are in my 'back yard'. YES PLEASE!
> I am 90% sure my daughter's MOS will have her in Pensacola for 14-18 weeks for training......so I am thinking of renting there (that way I can see her every weekend for months) and while I'm there, drive around and check out different places in Fla, until I fall in love with an area/community to buy and home and settle.
> 
> My house will go on the market this week........so things are about to move quickly.


come on, waiting on you. : ) as a bonus, i will introduce you to my mechanic.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Did Pensacola get 'flooded' in the torrential rains a month ago? One rental said that it was "new everything' due to flooding? 
Is this an 'unusual weather event' (like our hideous winter 2013-14) or is this normal?


----------



## robsdak

unfortunately yes. Pensacola floods bad in places, think 2-3 feet of standing water. it happens more than it's talked about. granted this year has seen more than it's fair share of rain, flooding is kinda the norm. remember this is Florida, you get 2 things, rain and the pretty weather that follows. : ) do a google search 'pensacola flooding 2014'


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Do you know what parts of Pensacola are 'dryer' than others?
My daughter will have 14-18 weeks of training down there and I want to be close (rent) to her for those months....as I will rarely see her after that....

Thanks for all your help. I owe you supper!!


----------



## jokersloose

Not that it has anything to do this post. I grew on Milton. Love P-cola beach.

James

PS: Do miss scratch ankle


----------



## robsdak

not really... i 'think' it all pretty much floods, to some degree, depending on the weather. i just don't know enough about over there. the only real time i have spent was shopping or fishing. on the news here recently they showed where several of the roads washed completely away near the bay. like 30+ ft drop offs. wished i could be more help...

you didn't hear this from me, but some of the engineers in the road dept can't read a transit. LOL

supper? restaurant or home cooked?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Um, I have had mega nightmares about the road washing out on me and the car falling......AHHHHHHH.
I will check around and see what I can find out. I do NOT want to deal with 'frequent or regular' flooding!

Either or on the supper! But I definitely owe you one!


----------



## robsdak

i wouldn't want that to happen either... i would miss supper! : )


----------



## Laura Zone 5

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/1521-Phalrose-Ln-Cantonment-FL-32533/44709010_zpid/

This is pretty north of Pensacola.....maybe dryer up there?


----------



## robsdak

nice looking from the pictures. 1 thought comes to mind. how are you about smells? LOL about a mile due south is International Paper, in a prevailing wind or dead calm for that matter, it's gonna STINK. on a good/bad day you can smell it (faintly about 60 mi.) here. might want to visit before you make up your mind. i lived in Panama City, 2 mi. from that one, wasn't too bad after a year living there. it's amazing what you can get used too. : )

i am going to be that way Saturday, if you want me to stop and look at a couple, let me know.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Rob, crazy question:

What are the "main gates" to the AF base?
Main, I mean, most heavily traveled.

I may have asked this before but, does Milton have a lot of business from the Base?

AND one last thing:

This is a town I am very familiar with: http://www.carmel.in.gov/
It is affluent, but not 'out of touch with reality' wealthy.
Very low crime.
Well taken care of. Variety in dining, shopping, entertainment.
Has one of the highest ranked schools in the state (not that that matters to me, but it is an indicator of the community)

I am looking to find a 'community-town' similar to this to either work in, or live in.
Are there any towns like this close to the base?

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/4736-Bob-Sikes-Rd-Defuniak-Springs-FL-32435/48135001_zpid/
How do I find out if this is in a flood plane, what the neighborhood is like, etc?


----------



## robsdak

http://portal.nwfwmdfloodmaps.com/map.aspx?cty=walton 36-3N-20-28000-010-0024 this is the Parcel ID. go to the site look to the left. click parcel and copy/paste the Parcel Id. it will tell you the flood zone. or i could just tell you it's in "Effective Flood Zone X" in layman's terms, no real threat. LOL

what base? you have asked about 4 different counties. 

i know Carmel, nothing close like that. there are places, but you can't afford to live and work there, unless your well off. it's cheaper to live away and commute. most places get a good bit of business from the Military. so, no worries there. most places here are 30-45 min. away. not a bad life, i did it for years.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

THAT is very helpful. Thank you so much.
Eglin AF base.
When I zoom in on Zillow....it's HUGE. Takes up most of the real estate south of I10.
((Sorry, ADD house shopping here...ha ha))

I don't mind commuting 30 ish minutes to work. I do it now.
What towns would be 'like' the Carmel IN. town?

You are so helpful. Thank you so much.


----------



## robsdak

Eglin East Gate is out of Niceville and West Gate is out of Shalimar. closet to Carmel is going to be San Destin, off HWY 30-A and Sea Side ( The Truman Show was filmed there). way too expensive to live and really no land like you looking for. these places are more for 'snowbirds and vacation homes'. i worked down there for years wiring houses, businesses and schools. just stay out of South Walton Co. floods bad, stays wet most of the time and the mosquitoes are as big as birds. 

places that are going to have house, land and freedom your looking for are going to be closer to Crestview, Baker, Defuniak Springs, Milton. prices are going to very accordingly. it's hard to see and get a feel over the internet, just need to make a visit and look around. let me know, i would be willing to show you around. 

Eglin AFB is large. it spread out over 3 counties, Walton, Okaloosa and Santa Rosa. so yeah, kinda big.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/5564-Kervin-Rd-Crestview-FL-32539/92190594_zpid/

It's not a stick built, and it's about 20k too high.......
BUT
I am LOVING the location, property, and out buildings......a lot.


----------



## robsdak

it's a nice piece of property. i have a buddy that lives right up the road. very quiet, most of the time. : )


----------



## Laura Zone 5

why would it not be quite, all of the time ;-)?


----------



## robsdak

there are kids on 4 wheelers that live out there and folks like to shoot guns.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

A little red around the neck is way ok with me.....
Disrespectful law breakers, not so much.
What am I looking at in that area?


----------



## robsdak

********. good people though.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

******** good. Thugs, no good!!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/3675-Vantage-Rd-Cantonment-FL-32533/44714111_zpid/

How close is this to the stinky factory?

http://www.city-data.com/city/Cantonment-Florida.html

I like what this city has to offer and it's close to Pensacola


----------



## Laura Zone 5

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/6862-Old-West-Ln-Milton-FL-32570/84671342_zpid/

Rob what do you think about this area?

It looks like I will have to 'rent' for at least 6 months, to establish myself in Fla, get a job, bank account, etc before they will even talk to me about a mortgage.
I hate throwing money down the toilet (when I can buy, put a huge chunk down and my mortgage is 450.00 a month!!!)

Let me know what you think of this area
http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/1215-N-Pearl-St-Crestview-FL-32536/45993347_zpid/


----------



## robsdak

the one in Cantonment is maybe 3-4 miles as the crow flies for stinkville. it needs a lot of work from the pictures, also look for moisture problems. why i say that, is the ceiling fan blades are drooping. years in the electrical field, tells me the house has moisture issues. just saying.

the one in Milton, might be a little loud. you wouldn't be that far from the flight path of Whiting Field. might also have issues with homeowners ins. i don't know that for sure??? 

the one in Crestview is in town. good looking house. no fenced yard and on the corner. not too busy around there and quiet. good neighborhood, i believe. mostly retired and young couples. would need to run by there and verify. don't know about a garden, since it's a rental, but the offer to use mine is still there. 

why won't they let you buy now? people move to Florida all the time and buy houses?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

You are the second person to say that.
My favorite bartender (co-worker) is a very smart young man, and he told me if I bought a house for 80K and put 25,000.00 cash down on it, the bank would be stupid not to take it.

Here's what I need to do:
Book a flight out of Indy (red eye) on a friday morning.
Get to Fla, rent a car, throw my carp in a hotel room......start looking.
Do that all day on a Saturday
More of the same on the Sunday, and take an evening flight home.

I need to see how much a plane ticket will cost.

I have a feeling my house is gonna sell, fast.....so I need to get the lead out.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/1...m_medium=email&utm_campaign=emo-propalert-hdp

Do you know much about this area?
It's NE of Panama City?


----------



## robsdak

yeah, you'd be miles from everywhere. LOL Fountain is a small place, more rural than a city. where are you flying into? if you are coming this way, let me know if you want a run around buddy.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Not sure yet....I have never booked a flight, so not sure what I am doing. 
So many 'uncharted waters' I am sailing thru right now!

I will let you know when I nail something down.


----------



## robsdak

LOL. it's easy to book one. just pick the time you want to leave and return and pay for it. i have booked several. just never flown on them. i don't fly well. : )


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I DO NOT fly, just saying. I hate flying.
Haven't done it since 1996.
But I can't waste 2 days driving.......


----------



## robsdak

i hear you. i don't fly well. i get anxiety attacks. they say flying is safer than driving, i say, let me be the judge of that. i took mom up to Greensberg for her 50th high school reunion ( i know good son ) i guess it is about 11hrs one way.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/5786-White-Oak-Ln-Milton-FL-32570/47871992_zpid/

Now this is what I am talking about.
WHAT A PIA to book a flight, room and car.
And it's not cheap either.
Surely there has to be a cheaper way to bundle a car, room and flight!!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Round trip flight out of indy to pensacola 500. Non stop
hotel for 2 nights, 275.00 (free breakfast)
car rental 60.00.

Am I missing something or is this outrageously expensive?


----------



## frogmammy

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Round trip flight out of indy to pensacola 500. Non stop
> hotel for 2 nights, 275.00 (free breakfast)
> car rental 60.00.
> 
> Am I missing something or is this outrageously expensive?


The car rental should be higher. Excuse me, WILL be.

Mon


----------



## robsdak

LOL. the flight is cheaper than what i looked at. closer to $950. a hotel, there are cheaper ones, just away from the airport. up here you can get a room down by the interstate for $59 a night. car rental? if you get the weekend deal, it's $19.95 + mileage. kinda pricey, for sure. cheaper to drive, but you said you don't have the time. 

the house in Crestview, looks nice on the outside. quiet neighborhood. but no backyard. like 15ft off the house. there is a side yard.


----------



## frogmammy

Cheaper flight if you book about 6 weeks in advance. For the car, don't forget all the add-ins...insurance and all that....been a while since I rented, but usually it's double the stated price. Motel rooms often cost more on weekends.

Why not drive? I think I figured it at 12 hours from Indy. Not great, but doable. You really need some T-I-M-E down there...couple days hurrying around won't REALLY do it. Do whatever works for you, though.

Mon


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Time is not my friend!

Yes 12 hours of driving each way + limited time away from work = more expensive / lots of cramming.

My daughters car gets amazing gas mileage and it would cost less than 200.00 round trip to drive it.
Unfortunately, I only have a tiny window of time (can't take time off work or I will lose my shifts + loss of income; no such thing as paid holiday for a bartender!)

I am trying to make the best with what I have to work with.
It's about 100.00 less expensive if I go Mon-Tue-Wed instead over the weekend.
I am checking rates for Sun-Mon-Tues. Sun and Mon are my regular day off, so I would only need to find cover for Tue.

I found a round trip ticket and room (smoking, bleck) for 600.00 staying Sun-Tue.
Oy.


----------



## robsdak

i understand limited time. whatever you decide, i will try too help as much as i can on this end. i was out and about today and found a place over on Fairchild Rd. here in Crestview. can't find the listing online for you to see. idk if it's not listed yet? or if i am just blind.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I am really loving Milton. 

What is your take on Milton vs Crestveiw in the following ways:

1. Income potential (hospitality industry)

2. Restaurant / Bakery / Food truck business (me starting one)

3. Crime

4. Weather

5. Closeness of community


----------



## robsdak

1. Income potential (hospitality industry)

both places are a drive from 'high end' money. Crestview is closer. i am talking about the tourist industry. Destin, www.emeraldcoastfl.com/things-to-do/dining.aspx , Sandestin, several places there to work. there are a couple 'expensive' places here as well. Milton has more mom & pop, fast food, chain restaurants. 

2. Restaurant / Bakery / Food truck business (me starting one) 

i don't see why you couldn't make a go here? a good restaurant is always welcome. what kind of food? Bakery... sure, this town needs a GOOD bakery. Publix, Walmart,Winn Dixie all have bakeries, nothing special, most are frozen and decorated. thinking of doing cakes, doughnuts,breads? there are a few ladies that do cakes, but again, nothing special. Food Truck... there are a few and they are busy, well have people in front of them when i go by. Gyro, Lumpia, a couple BBQ and health food deal, hard to catch her open. ( if you do a bakery, my lil' sister is a good baker, cake maker/decorator )

3. Crime

Crestview is a north county city like Milton. both the county seats of their respective counties. the culture in these towns is completely different from the culture in the coastal towns of Navarre, Gulf Breeze, Fort Walton Beach, Niceville, Destin/Sandestin. i read on the internet about the amount of crime in these north county cities. they both have large rural areas surrounding the downtown areas and some poverty (if that has anything to do with it) a few meth busts, domestic violence, shoplifting at the Walmart, and so forth. i know there are many great people that live in both these towns.


4. Weather 

LOL!!! it's Florida. the cities are 25 miles apart. it could be raining one minute and bright pretty sunshine the next. i do know that when Hurricanes hit that way, they take a lot of damage. us not so much, we get wind and mostly rain. 

5. Closeness of community 

i would say depends on the circles you run in. i like it here because i can go into places and they know me. i am always helping someone out, if i can, may be just me? i would hope not. : ) 

if i may ask, why Milton?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Rob, I really don't know....it just has some kinda draw...when I look at the photos and read the town information, it's just like 'it's home'?
Either someone is doing an EXCELLENT job in marketing, or there's something about it.

I need to be no more than 30ish min to the beach. That's where I will work (preferably at a resort / country club...somewhere where people understand gratuity!) until I can make a go on my own.

I am calling my daughters recruiter today to find out when and where her training is going to take place (some where in Pensacola). 
That's gonna give me a better idea of what I am doing.

I am hesitant to book the flight.....something keeps me from pushing the button....but after I talk to her recruiter, that may change things.


----------



## jokersloose

Rob,

On the weather don't you mean both at the same time? Rain and sunshine? Unless something has changes since I lived there. LoL

James


----------



## robsdak

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Rob, I really don't know....it just has some kinda draw...when I look at the photos and read the town information, it's just like 'it's home'?
> Either someone is doing an EXCELLENT job in marketing, or there's something about it.
> 
> I need to be no more than 30ish min to the beach. That's where I will work (preferably at a resort / country club...somewhere where people understand gratuity!) until I can make a go on my own.
> 
> I am calling my daughters recruiter today to find out when and where her training is going to take place (some where in Pensacola).
> That's gonna give me a better idea of what I am doing.
> 
> I am hesitant to book the flight.....something keeps me from pushing the button....but after I talk to her recruiter, that may change things.


i hear you on the draw. but, as i said i worked 30-45 min. away from the beach. i wired several places that way, 'high end' and spec houses, churches, schools and businesses. IMO Milton just doesn't have that much to offer. you would be closer to the places your wanting too work in Crestview. Destin, Sandestin, Ft Walton Beach is 30 min. away. lots of places there to do your kind of work. they are always looking for good people too work and stay with it. you said resort/country club, there are several country clubs/golf courses. down in that area. again, just opinion. i live in Foxwood Estates, which is the course for this end of the county. if the daughter is going to be in Pensacola, your not 45 min away on I-10. 

i talked to lil sis about your bakery idea and she would help if needed. she also said this area 'needs' a good bakery and she knows the business. she did say, Milton has a bakery that has been there for years and there wouldn't be a good place too start one.

i can't make your mind, you have too decide what you are wanting. all i can do is offer the best advice i can. whenever you decide to make a visit, i will be glad to show you around, help where i can.


----------



## robsdak

jokersloose said:


> Rob,
> 
> On the weather don't you mean both at the same time? Rain and sunshine? Unless something has changes since I lived there. LoL
> 
> James


LOL... it does that too. you can be driving along in a downpour and cross right into dry as a bone with sunshine. just Florida weather.


----------



## jokersloose

Yep when it would start raining in the back yard we go to the front.

Milton was a great place to grow up,in the 80's at least.


----------



## Guest

I've bought and sold houses out of state for years...never had a problem..I cannot imagine a bank turning down a mortgage loan from a person with a down payment and good credit...

Good luck with your adventure !!!!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

BL my credit is good. Right now about a 720, but once my house sells, the debt will be gone, so my score will go up!!

I need to know how much the banks will loan me based upon my income, and that, I don't know. Where do I find that information?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/6610-Federal-St-Navarre-FL-32566/47886619_zpid/

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/4816-Whitewood-Rd-Gulf-Breeze-FL-32563/52421595_zpid/

I will crush two fears next month.
Flying
Bridges.

I love both of these rentals, and their location to plenty of hospitality opportunities AND Pensacola are perfect!

I will focus more on Crestveiw and see what it's all about...


----------



## Guest

Using a nationwide bank, get prequalified...just pick one and call

see next post...didn't realize loan would be based on income only


----------



## Guest

Qualifying for a loan based only upon income ( not savings or investments) is different when you're planning on moving...the usual rule of thumb is to be employed in your new area for 3 or 4 months and then apply...banks look at risk..so if a person is quitting her job in one state and doesn't yet have on in another, they wont loan any money..for awhile..


----------



## Laura Zone 5

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/5180-Parkway-Dr-Milton-FL-32570/47909830_zpid/

Lesley: Questions!!

I am a bartender / server. I can get a job anywhere (getting my hair done tomorrow so no one knows that there is grey, ha ha ha)
I have been in this industry for 30+ years, and 85% of the jobs I have had have lasted 3 or more years at a time (not a job hopper).

So let's say I put an offer on the above house 70,000, and they take it.
And I have 25,000 cash in the bank to put down on it.

Do you still think the bank will make me "rent and establish" before I buy?
That's 30% cash down on the loan?


----------



## BigM

We had a hard time when we went to buy a house last winter because our previous jobs included housing. I highly suggest looking a church hill mortgage. Specifically Elliot Freer (sp?). They did for us what Wells Fargo wouldn't. (They also cheated us, btw so beware!!)


----------



## BigM

How goes the hunt?!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Well.........
1. the house has not sold.....so I am still here.
Nothing "big" happens until the house sells.

The baby is coming home soon....because she broke her foot, again, and has bronchial pneumonia ( I think she has mono ). She will be home (here in IN) for the next 6 months until she can reenlist. (Feb/March) 

I am waiting for her to get home to really finalize this but, it looks like I will be here in IN until Spring (unless the baby says HIT IT, then we will HIT IT).

When she takes off for boot in the Spring, (provided the house has sold and we are now renting some place on a short term lease)......my oldest and I will pack it in and head south.

IF my daughter maintains the same MOS I will be renting in an area close to Pensacola (she will be there for 4-6 months for training) then when she leaves the Pensacola area to go where ever she's going with the Marines? I will either head for the Naples / Ft. Meyers / Bonita Springs area....or whatever / where ever I am supposed to go from there.

Right now, I'm in Limbo......waiting for the call from my daughter letting me know when she will be home.
And this house has to sell!!


----------

